# Ikea Furniture



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

I know that this as already been over the news, but I wanted to share the article

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ikea-reissues-warning-third-toddler-death/

I actually have this set in my room, as it was very inexpensive to purchase, but I am seriously concerning purchasing some new/used furniture for my room. My Kids have my old furniture that I grew up with, and it's very sturdy and it's all real wood.

I am not an expert of how the cost of furniture compares from the 1970's, but I think inflation as played a role that most general quality furniture is highly priced and just be out of the price point for most families.

IMO-Ikea as played a vital role in filling the price gaps, and that is why they are such a huge retailer. Although they still have safety measures in place , most people ignore those steps in securing the weak frame and design that comes with this type of furniture.

I am more cautious and will be re-elevating my current set up.


----------



## ismewilde (Nov 6, 2015)

I didn't order an IKEA changing table specifically because it needed to be mounted to the wall. Unless you are going to follow the directions they repeat over and over, then it is a huge risk. I personally felt I'd rather have sturdy furniture that doesn't require mounting to a wall.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*probably not just ikea*

I have no doubt the flimsy materials may be an issue but I pulled a wardrobe on top of myself when I was very little but I was inside it so I guess that's why I'm still alive/had no injuries. I know for sure that was just some generic furniture, it might have even been made of wood. There were LOTS of kids who pulled TVs onto themselves (remember the huge tube TVs?) and bookshelves. My friends son nearly died when he pulled a lightweight (steel) appliance onto himself. I remember using kitchen drawers to get up to the counter or upper cabinets. Kids climb furniture and pull stuff onto themselves.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/hard-hitting-video-must-watch-parents-5940421


----------

